

Ask HN: Have Any HN Clones Gained Traction? - akcreek


======
147
I'm not sure what you mean by HN clones, but there's HN for other communities:

[https://growthhackers.com/](https://growthhackers.com/)
[http://inbound.org/](http://inbound.org/)
[http://bootstrappers.io/](http://bootstrappers.io/)
[https://news.layervault.com/](https://news.layervault.com/)

~~~
jackgolding
[http://datatau.com](http://datatau.com)

~~~
cblock811
Datatau is like a ghost town, has been for ages. Kind of a shame too :/

~~~
jackgolding
Yeah, but its better quality than something like /r/datascience

------
sheraz
I've been looking at this question for a while. I think you really have to go
niche, by topic or geographic location.

I would love to engage some conversation around how to grow these types of
communities.

